# Cute video



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I finally figured YouTube out! this is Niko and Mama's 3rd litter, Shy Girl (LaMancha ears) Tucker (all black) and at that time Dude, later Derick (B/W) (I retired her after this litter)





this is Diesel, my sire, such a gentile big baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:clapping: Enjoyed watching the game of tag between the goat kids and Niko the dog kid. Diesel is awesome.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Loved the kids and dog playing! Your buck looks awesome!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the FIRST vid I took with my phone!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my lile' super dog...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Was he wearing little boots? That is so cute, Spidy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, and socks, he becomes super dog when he wheres them, otherwise he does not like the snow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL! too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Cute videos of your critters! Although I think Letty was a bit perturbed that you interrupted her snack!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko without his booties...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It looked like you glued him down.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

"Mama, I can't budge, there's wet stuff on the ground!"


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> Niko without his booties...


Hahaha poor niko! He is sayin not today satan not today.... not even for my mostest favoritest treats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Asking my lile' dog if he wants a chip!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Smart little guy!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He is SOOO good!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hm, saying "Okay" instead of "All right" … I think we have all done it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he is SOOO smart :inlove: smarter than me sometimes :hide:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> he is SOOO smart :inlove: smarter than me sometimes :hide:


Welcome in the gang! :inlove::hide:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

energy levels...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Is this a horse trail???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It is hard to see, but he steppes into the sleeves by himself!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

da boyz...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great video! I didn't realize the big goats played like that. Does Diesel ever let Russ on the platform?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, there playing king of the step, but yes Russ is ALWAYS on that thing! they play like that every day, but if they know I'm watching, "Oh, mom, where's MY apple?" I was standing on Letty's dog house peeking over the barn wall to get that vid!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the kids first day out (for longer than 1 hr due to weather)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That is so sweet. Looks like you need something like a hunting blind to be able to secretly take videos. "Hey look, there's our human, we must go to her quickly. Maa maa, wait for us. Comon guys, lets book."


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thats about right!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> Thats about right!!!


:heehee:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awwww awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it is a COLD, WINDY, RAINY day today, nobody wanted out of the barn...


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

they're like newwwpppp


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lil alien geughts


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You can tell he wants to do something, he just can't make up his mind.lol Might as well try to fly.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My lile' flying kid!!! I think he found a new trick and LOVES it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Whicj one was hanging back to see if the other two got eaten?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They have grown so much. Little straggler came bounding up to be with the others, (doe called I think) boing boing boing like a pogo stick. Too cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Whicj one was hanging back to see if the other two got eaten?


that was Buffy, she found a smell and got distracted, by the time I filmed it they had all sead hello, and where playing, I had a hard time getting Diesel to keep up with the kids, he just wanted the bush, they just wanted to play (doh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my morning ciaos...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko got distracted, he doesn't dig, what is he doing???


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Fearless protector.!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

"These mutant horse flies, they must be eliminated!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I don’t know how I missed al of these! I love them how cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:up: See, this is where her little dog has been, defending everyone from the mutant horse flies. Can't have those jokers bitting on Diesels shorter hair parts. :haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

HAHAHA!!!! Oh that is funny NigerianNewbie, yes this is my work in progress thred!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Buffy


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rave is 11 weeks old in this vid...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dam raised kids not as friendly as bottle raised? I beg to differ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

PMS sucks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> PMS sucks!


Poor Russ!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, I know!!! ^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it has bean months in the waiting...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko on his Big Fluffy Pillow...do I have to say more?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, LOL.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Marie caressed.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko being Niko...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------

